# Big Spawn Week again this week!!



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok folks, my girlfriends very first spawn and it was a wild, she love s the wilds better than any others.
Here is Copper Smaragdina.









Very Happy Marianna!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot!! Hey Catwoman, the male Dragon you sent died...but not the female!!
I just spawned her to the most beautiful REAL mustard gas betta male I got from Linda Olsen!!
I will make good on my word of giving you some of them, IF they live!!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good luck with the first spawn!!! I also just had my first fry are at 10 days


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

GOOD JOB CLAYTON!!! You know once you get past the dreaded 2 week thing the rest is pretty easy!
I guess for all of you that don't know Linda Olsen is my transhipper, she is the best!! Out of 139 fish not one DOA and that was in the coldest parts of Northern Michigan winter, I can not say the same for the other transhippers I had this year.
And Pibk Penang is the go to guy for wild bettas period.
Myself and Setsuna are good friends with him and he gives nothing but the best he can find or catch!!
Setsuna recently tried to help some fool and had some bad luck he was going to send replacements until this idiot went and made it a public spectical!!!!
etsuna has sent me a few bettas in the ice cold winter and I never had any problem whatsoever, he cares about the fish, accidents do happen but at least give someone the benefit of the doubt especially when they want to make good on something!!!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you! I really don't know much about wilds though... I really want to get some HMPK dragons...


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The wilds are VERY easy to spawn and get hooked on!!

Here are some pics:

Blue Mahachai



Guitar Smargadina



Siamorientalis



Copper Smargadina


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the blur, I need to get a better shot of him but I do not want to disturb him he is guarding.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

The red,green, and blue tailed one is awesome!!!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O looove the guitar smargadina! Hope I spelled that right. That is an incredible fish. Love it


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh I almost forgot!! Hey Catwoman, the male Dragon you sent died...but not the female!!
> I just spawned her to the most beautiful REAL mustard gas betta male I got from Linda Olsen!!
> I will make good on my word of giving you some of them, IF they live!!


Awesome, Darth!!!! Congrats on all your spawning success! I don't know if you really will be able to send me any....in all the excitement before, I kinda forgot that I live in Canada and you may be unable to ship fishies to me here. Anyway, I'm thrilled to hear you've got an MG spawn....hope all goes well! Keep us all updated!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------

